# Initial entry in AU using Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175)



## babu79 (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi,
I will enter Australia only for 2 days just for the initial entry using Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175).

Regarding the IPC form I have following 2 queries:
Query #1> Shall I write 'NO' for 'Do you intend to live in Australia for the next 12 months?' as I will stay there only for 2 days
Query #2> Shall I select the option 'A' (Migrating permanently to Australia)

Your help on these queries will be highly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## vinodhavali (Aug 21, 2010)

babu79 said:


> Hi,
> I will enter Australia only for 2 days just for the initial entry using Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175).
> 
> Regarding the IPC form I have following 2 queries:
> ...


Hi Babu,

Congratulations for your Visa. I am sorry I cant help you with your queries as my application is still under process. Could you please share your timeline? That may be of some help to me. Thanks & all the best for your plans
Vinod


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Welcome Babu to the forum:

Query #1, write "Yes"
Query #2, Select Option "A"

It is just to collect information and there is no obligation whatsoever to settle in australia within 12 months of initial entry. 

Good Luck for ur initial entry.


----------



## vinodhavali (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi Mr. India,

Its been 4 months now for my 175 application & no CO assigned & no updates on my case. Do you have any updates @ your end abt DIAC like what is going on? Appreciate your help.

Vinod


----------



## 10mct (Jul 12, 2010)

vinodhavali said:


> Hi Mr. India,
> 
> Its been 4 months now for my 175 application & no CO assigned & no updates on my case. Do you have any updates @ your end abt DIAC like what is going on? Appreciate your help.
> 
> Vinod


vinod whats ur skill??


----------



## vinodhavali (Aug 21, 2010)

10mct said:


> vinod whats ur skill??


Hi 10mct,

Mechanical Engineer - ANZSCO 233512

Whats up with you? Are we both in the same boat? Keep writing

Vinod


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

vinodhavali said:


> Hi Mr. India,
> 
> Its been 4 months now for my 175 application & no CO assigned & no updates on my case. Do you have any updates @ your end abt DIAC like what is going on? Appreciate your help.
> 
> Vinod


Hey Vinod,

patience is the key for Aussi immigration process. Sometimes, status updates within hours and sometimes, stays same for months. What does your online status shows? 
"ABPF" or "APC"

During our 4 months of application process, I visited their status page atleast a million times, so I can understand your state now. But things will happen, all I can say is to keep patience and wait for the status to update. 

Best regards,
Randhir Singh


----------



## balajiradhika (Jun 29, 2009)

vinodhavali said:


> Hi 10mct,
> 
> Mechanical Engineer - ANZSCO 233512
> 
> ...


I feel you should raise an online querry or speak to them over phone(though costly). Many a times the case officer is assigned but status remains un-updated.


----------



## 10mct (Jul 12, 2010)

Almost.... applied in Oct.
Keep in touch !!


----------



## vinodhavali (Aug 21, 2010)

mr.india said:


> Hey Vinod,
> 
> patience is the key for Aussi immigration process. Sometimes, status updates within hours and sometimes, stays same for months. What does your online status shows?
> "ABPF" or "APC"
> ...


Hi Mr.India,

Thanks for your sincere reply. Right now my status is APC. Ya I too visit their site twice a day. Anyhow thanks for your kind words & I will keep you posted.

Take care,

Vinod


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Goooooooood Luck guys..


----------



## blackjack7 (Dec 13, 2012)

*Initial Entry and coming out*

Hello Expats and Experts,

I have received Australian PR recently and initial required entry is still 6 months away. We are little confused whether we can make an entry to Australia and stay there for few days and then come out. Does anyone know how much time we have to stay, is there any PR Card that we have to wait for and then come out or we can just visit once for lets say 10 days and come out.

We have electronic visa with no visa on passport and our visa class is 175 independent.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## billzeb (Jun 4, 2013)

hi im new to the forum..... im actually passed the stage of processing n am waiting for my final visa grant for 175 skill independent...... my question is that how much time frame is allotted after ur visa grant to first enter austarlia....... n can i go before my family n arrange fr employment n reasonable residence ....or we all have to enter togather for first entry for PR. thanks


----------

